# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.5.3 released:

## mohamed73

*-Added T699 Galaxy S Relay 4G support.    -Added B5330 new security support.
-Fixed minor software bugs.  Is highly recommended to use latest NsPro version!  Latest NsPro version is available for download:
-On NsTeam website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-On NsPro support area.*

----------

